# Let's do it.



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

It's time, in the pics the cru's are set @ 15''.
HA = 70
ST= 71
We need a BB height, and a fork preference.
Talk to me.
I'm ready !!
RTW.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

80mm was the fork travel that was voted. Go for a gold label in white, for the hot rod style.

BB height should be maybe 12-12.5'' to allow the use of 24's, if whoever gets the frame chooses to do so. Oh and rick, make sure you can at least run a 2.2 back there with the axle all the way into the drop-outs.

This is going to be hella sick!!

(btw I dig the "get fat" sticker.)


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

for the bb lets go with the higher setup that was discused in the progress thread, it would be tight cause it would efectivly lower the tt height, makin tricks easier


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

uh 80 was not the voted fork travel


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I'll go check in the poll right now.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

You are correct. 100mm was the fork size chosen. That opens up more possibilities.

Argyle(Unknown A2C, I estimate it to be at 475mm), Gold Label(455mm A2C), DJ1(485mm A2C), or even a Pike(475mm A2C @ 95mm travel).


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

i dont no alot about forks but i do think it has to have lockout, good adjustability, and killer looks


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

There aren't a lot of forks that can handle the abuse of urban and dj and park that feature a lock-out, those are more for cross-country and all-mountain forks. It it possible though to get the pike and the argyle to be almost completely locked out by cranking the compression to the max and putting the floodgate setting on full closed. The dj series does not have any form of lockout. Only the dj1 has adjustability. Gold labels only have rebound adjust.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

I say go with a modded pike and a 13"bb height. Pikes are damn expensive though. I change my fork preference to whatever is on sale, as long as it's not a DJ Comp.


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey Rick, 

Nice rack, 

I mean... jig


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

My vote is for a 13" bb height, and a Pike 426 u-turn. Look on eBay for the Pike, I think my friend (hofferfish) got his for around $300 brand new.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

My vote is for a higher BB, but 13" might be a good compromise. That would be zero rise or drop, right? That would look slick with these dropouts.

I'll throw in a vote for 100mm Gold Labels, but a Pike would be fine.

Rick, what else are you thinking? TT inline with the seat stay? How long of TT? I vote at least 22".


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

BB under 12" for urban/DJ 22" TT


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

pike all the way


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Gold Label. More street oriented. It has a grind bolt. And it can easily be reduced to 80mm. If you are going to go with rockshox, try out the new argyle. And yes, make sure the wheel can be slammed without tire rub. Its a little annoying when it cant.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

A higher BB makes the bike easier to pull off tricks on. So I wouldn't go under 12'' to allow for 24'' use.


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

Yah, a GoldLabel probably be schweetsky. And ariund 13'' BB height is probably about right.


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

The argyle looks radical.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Argyle in mint


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I'd go argyle or goldlabel.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Raw aluminum frame with green writing and a mint argyle


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

R1D3R, that'd be sweet. But I don't know if rick is still going for hot rod stylin'.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Go argyle! That fork is undeniably hot! But you can find new gold labels, white or black, in 80 or 100 mm for real good deals. Check out pricepoint! 350 BUCKS!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

alright RTW, the JIG IS UP! 

yeah, now that I think about it.... I agree. seems the 13" bb height would be good for 26". 

what a2c does the 100mm Gold Label have? is it the same as the 80mm Gold Label, just without travel restriction? simple question, but something I just wondered.
as for a fork... eh, why not, gold label sounds good. and rick, I remember you liked Manitou. I just don't know about the argyle yet.... I think it's a2c is around the 470mm mark. I like my dj2, but I know others would shoot it down for fairly obvious reasons. hmmm... it's hard to choose these things because just changing the fork, or even tires can change the angles and bb height....
RTW, how is the downtube to headtube junction going to look? Gusset? tube gusset, plate gusset? straight? need to make sure there is a little bit of clearance for fork crowns for x-ups and b-spins...
and I'm assuming thats a euro bb, what size? 68mm shell? and looks like a normal headtube for pressfit headsets.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

White gold label would def look hot. White argyle too.


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> alright RTW, the JIG IS UP!
> 
> yeah, now that I think about it.... I agree. seems the 13" bb height would be good for 26".
> 
> ...


Hey Bro,
So, your good with a straight line BB ? Let me know.
My shells are 68 and 73, both threaded. Work with it.
I am trying to move side jobs back right now, and I will, so I'm rushed.
Today when I had a moment, I started to look @ stay geo. We're going to have to come up with a BB/Yoke combo to hold the 15'' with a 2.2
I don't know if it has been done, but it's going to be now.
Good points about the HT/DT junction, I can weld the crack of dawn, so trust me.
I am going to look @ chainline tomorrow.
I wish you all could come over and help me........
RTW


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

rickthewelder said:


> Hey Bro,
> So, your good with a straight line BB ? Let me know.
> My shells are 68 and 73, both threaded. Work with it.
> I am trying to move side jobs back right now, and I will, so I'm rushed.
> ...


yep, lucky number 13 sounds like what the people want! hey, my lucky # as well.

so, 73 might be the size for the bb I think... what about everyone else? since you are trying to work in a yoke for a slammed 2.2 in there, the wider bb would help out a lot I think. yeah, hmm, that bb/yoke combo is gonna be a shoehorn... but I can't wait to see it!
but, just a side note for now - with the 73mm and planning on using a bmx "off-the-shelf" crank, an aftermarket 6" (profile or FSA come to mind) spindle will be needed, but the BB stays the same, just with an extra inside spacer...


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

13 inch on the bb all the way
green argyle=tight


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Get a white fork. I've honestly never seen anybody with one. I've seen navy blue, black/silver, black/goldish color, all black, (all up close) but never white, or white/black. I forgot to mention, the white gold label jumper is the best looking fork I've ever seen. I can't find a good image on google to post, but I've seen pics of Fall Guys w/ white gold labels. They're beyond frickin' awesome looking. Keep in mind they're about a pound lighter than Argyles.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

not really, i vote lowered argyle or gold label. i think a 80-100 mm argyle in mint and white frame with green writing would be off the hook!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

any idea what the '07 Gold Label looks like? any updates or changes? I have seen some like pastel color manitou lowers floating around.... but not on a gold label yet... just wondering, might be sweet.
and, does anybody even know how to lower an argyle yet, before we start recommending that choice... ?


----------



## ChromedToast (Sep 19, 2006)

Dont forget to add vsuro's deployable wing. ( a concept believed by vsuro to be way over our heads)


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I think we found a name for our rig. Lucky 13.

If somebody can snap a pic of the inner working of an Argyle I can tell you whether or not it can be lowered.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

The 07 Gold Label looks like the 06 one.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

I think it was Zaefod, who was one of the first posters on this urban/dj/park forum who had an argyle on his Orange... he should be able to get first-hand measurements.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

73mm bb shell to allow for a wider chainstay yoke to be welded on. Making it possible to have huge tire clearance. Although wouldn't that make your heels rub on the chainstay if the cranks aren't far enough apart? Just a thought.


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

snaky69 said:


> 73mm bb shell to allow for a wider chainstay yoke to be welded on. Making it possible to have huge tire clearance. Although wouldn't that make your heels rub on the chainstay if the cranks aren't far enough apart? Just a thought.


Good point snaky, I'm going on the mill tomorrow and think I might have the numbers good for a welded BB/Yoke combo. If it flies, I might have some machined 1 piece, innovation eh ?
I will post pic's.
Also if you guys have decided on a specific fork ( if not, you need to ) get the A/C and rake/trail posted so I can rig the HT control on the jig.
Wait till you see the seat tube...............

RTW.

PS, I have been mulling some names for the frame, and right now I'm partial to '' The Snaky 69 ''.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

1 piece bb/yoke sounds nice 
and my fork vote is the green argyle
unless someone has a really good reason to use a diferent one


----------



## Sudden_Judgement (Sep 13, 2006)

Hey man I just goofin around and did this for kicks, I have no idea as to what the frame's shape actually is planned, I used twin square toptubes similar to a nicoli, and went wih the old simple is best look, a straight line to everywhere. hehe oh well,


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I really like the pic haha! I like the bike name's too for some reason


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

thats exactly what ive been wantin to see with the double tt going in as one with the seat stays, look super sick


----------



## ChromedToast (Sep 19, 2006)

But its been done.... The whole point of this is to create a different bike I thought?


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

wow...agonizing week.

not only did i get banned from mtbr for a week (oops!) but the bank held my paycheck, so i could not get my camera till yesterday...and to top it all off my frame cracked...the chainstay snapped :madman:

and, if that wasnt enough i got the call from revolution cycle today that my frame wast going to be covered by warranty.:madmax: :madmax: 

anyway, glad to see this bike getting underway, thats one good thing this week:madmax:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm also pissed. For some unknown reason my bank refused to add funds to my paypal account, because it says I didn't have enough money?? I had approx 200 more than what I had asked to transfer to paypal... This is frickin weird...


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

ChromedToast said:


> But its been done.... The whole point of this is to create a different bike I thought?


Yes it has, and we ain't goin' there, nice job though Sudden J. Also I'll add that the 2 tube design is a piece of cake to build, almost no fitting.
Here are the pic's of the BB /Yoke before I weld them up. All I have to do to them is the chamfer. Not too shabby, eh ?
The BB is 83mm, had to be for clearance issues, and if I have to I can extend a BMX spindle, no worries.
We might be able to stick a 2.5 on 15'' stays. Too fvckin sick 
Get me some fork info, or I'll have to pick. I have a refurbed 2000 Marzocchi Z1 mcr @ 130mm and ECC @ 100mm with downhill springs in it................. 
RTW.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

that lookks so sweet


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

mmmm, thats hot!

the z-1 seems like a good choice...imo


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

free rider said:


> wow...agonizing week.
> 
> not only did i get banned from mtbr for a week (oops!) but the bank held my paycheck, so i could not get my camera till yesterday...and to top it all off my frame cracked...the chainstay snapped :madman:
> 
> ...


That is a leading canidate for worst week ever.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

rickthewelder said:


> Yes it has, and we ain't goin' there, nice job though Sudden J. Also I'll add that the 2 tube design is a piece of cake to build, almost no fitting.
> Here are the pic's of the BB /Yoke before I weld them up. All I have to do to them is the chamfer. Not too shabby, eh ?
> The BB is 83mm, had to be for clearance issues, and if I have to I can extend a BMX spindle, no worries.
> We might be able to stick a 2.5 on 15'' stays. Too fvckin sick
> ...


Funny, I was just about to draw exactly that type of BB yoke combination on photoshop and post it.

I'd go with the Z1 and lower it, or a new fork might be nice. I'm partial to the look of the argyle in white myself.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Rick. In the machined part of the yoke, you just HAVE to engrave oldschool welding in there. It would simply look extacly in its place right there. Something along the lines of:

Oldschool Welding
DJ/URBAN Custom


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

rick, mad f*cking props to the work you just showed us! looks insanely good bro!


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

snaky69 said:


> Rick. In the machined part of the yoke, you just HAVE to engrave oldschool welding in there. It would simply look extacly in its place right there. Something along the lines of:
> 
> Oldschool Welding
> DJ/URBAN Custom


nice!

thats actually a good idea


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Rick, looks rad!! I think you should just pick a fork... I'm not sure you're going to get a consensus. The Argyle won the poll that was posted. Just make sure it's 100 mm travel or less and we should be good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Merkyworks (Jun 11, 2006)

wow i love the machined parts!!!! so what is the cost of this thing so far?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I don't think rick'll tell, professional secret  He probably gets his tubing cheaper than most of us, and he welds it himself which costs him only electricity(that is if he does this at home).


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

snaky69 said:


> I don't think rick'll tell, professional secret  He probably gets his tubing cheaper than most of us, and he welds it himself which costs him only electricity(that is if he does this at home).


Tubing costs 2 dollars a lb. @ Rancho Metals in Temecula. I retired from being a Master Jig and Fixture Builder 3 1/2 years ago, so bending/forming it, I have a ton of experience.
I used a mill and lathe for 26 years.
I get 75 dollars per hour Tig welding at my side business, Oldschool Welding ( I have 4 different AWS certs. )
This frame is being fabricated in my garage. The welding cost's are more than just electricity, there is the gas, which almost doubled in price after Hurricane Katrina, the tungsten, the wire. 
The biggest cost to me is time. It's hard to describe.
This is really fun to me, I'm lovin' it.
Now, back to the task. I searched last nite for some Argyle numbers to no avail. Do any of you guys know someone that has one ? If so measure it. I can call Rockshox if we can't find it anywhere else.
I can't fab the triangle without it. We can use my Z1, but then we will all say, " wonder what it would have looked like with the Argyle "
We should hunt more.
Today, I will weld up the BB, and start the seat tube and stays. 
I will post pic's.
RTW.


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

Cru Jones said:


> Rick, looks rad!! I think you should just pick a fork... I'm not sure you're going to get a consensus. The Argyle won the poll that was posted. Just make sure it's 100 mm travel or less and we should be good!! :thumbsup:


Hey Cru Jones,
The dropouts are going to make the look of this frame.
You should see them in person with some stay held up to them. Or with a tire hooked up to them.
Very sick. 
RTW.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

this thing is coming together so nice. and ya rick if you did just pick a fork it would be alot faster then trying to get everyone to agree, unless you want to go w/ the poll


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

even though the 2 of you kooks are at odds, the perfect fork for this frame (after cheating and looking at the other thread) is a 60mm Nemesis slamed Z1...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

rickthewelder said:


> Yes it has, and we ain't goin' there, nice job though Sudden J. Also I'll add that the 2 tube design is a piece of cake to build, almost no fitting.
> Here are the pic's of the BB /Yoke before I weld them up. All I have to do to them is the chamfer. Not too shabby, eh ?
> The BB is 83mm, had to be for clearance issues, and if I have to I can extend a BMX spindle, no worries.
> We might be able to stick a 2.5 on 15'' stays. Too fvckin sick
> ...


love the polished look


----------

